# How did your dogs name Morph?



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought it'd be funny to hear what you call your dog. how you've changed their name. what nicknames they've got etc...

ex:

Cody. turned into Cody Wody when he was looking extra cute waiting for a treat.

Codes, Mr. Cody, Mister, big boy, teddy bear, and horsey are all names commonly used for Cody.

so, what is your pets name? and how has it evolved?

also, do all these random names we come up with confuse them?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hogan is now Hoagie. Seems I have to have a vowel on the end of a name.

Sometimes I am the Richmeister and he gets a bunch of names.... hey, hey its the Hoagman, the Hoagarino, the Hoagmiester, the Hoganator...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister~ Sin, Sinny, Sinny Poo, Sinner, Sinister Boy, Little Sister (when he acts like a wimp)

Rogue~ Rogy, Rogy Bear, Roguester, Ro Ro

The cats

Chaos~ Chow, Chow Chow, Chow Down, Fatty, Fatty Fat Fat, Big Chow, Chaos Baby, Hershey Kiss (she is fat and when she sits she is the shape of a Hershey Kiss)

Wicked~ Wick, Wicky, Wicky Woo, Woo, Woo Woo, Boo, Boo Boo Kitty

Isolde~ Isa, Isa Isa, Meesa, Kitten, *****, Little ****, Bad Kitty

They all know their names and nick names, there isn't any confusion.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha nice, i knew i wasnt alone


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep...

Moses is also Mo MO, Mo Mo Moses, Mo man, Mr Mo, yo Mo
Layla is also Layla Mayler, Lazy Layla
Gilda is also Gilda Girl, G Girl and G

They all know each of their nicknames and come as if I was saying their 'real' name.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lol these are awesome "fatty fat fat" lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> lol these are awesome "fatty fat fat" lol


Seriously, she is a cow, she is really heavy

This is a picture of Fatty ordering take out


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

awww, she's a cute cat


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> awww, she's a cute cat


Cute Fat Cat

She hates me and every animal in the house. 

She's a *****.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

When I got DJ his name was Jay, I changed it to DJ, new home, new master, new name ... DJ has morphed into Dege, Deger, fur ball, bubba dog and when I'm PO'ed at him ... $hithead


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Uschi [rhymes with sushi] also goes by Her Uschness and The Usch

Stosh is also known as Mr Stosh because the vet used to have a customer named Mr Stosh, so that's what they call him, sometimes Stosh Man and Stoshiwa. My best friend calls them both Silly Puppy and they come running


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer also goes by Panzer Bear, Pdog, buddy, mister. 

What I'd like to know is what he calls me!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia is pretty set at Mia, though I will call her my "Puppy Girl" when I get home.
Bella is Belly most of the time, or Belly Baby.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Geez, I’m embarrassed to say but here are Miikkas nicknames:

Poopers (this one is used the most by me and one of my sons), Miikkie, The Miikksters, and last but not least, my husband calls her Bert. I have no idea where Bert came from. :rolleyes2: 

She knows all of her names, too!

Buddy is mostly call Buddy. Sometime we call him Buddy-boy or Budsters. 

Scout the cat is call Kitty. That's pretty original, huh?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley is almost always Harley, sometimes my husband calls him Little Dude.

Annie is AnnaMae, Annabelle and ******...(no idea how we started with ****** but it stuck)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo (GSD) = Hondo....Bubba...Son...Stop it!....he also comes running if I call for the doxie, so I think he thinks his name is Maggie as well.

Maggie (mini doxie) = Maggie.....Mags...Mag Pie...STOP PEEING ON MY FLOOR!"

Tug (Golden) = Tug...Tug Man...Tugs...Old Man...T-Dog...

Funyon / Peanut Butter (Feral Barn Cats) = Kitty & Kitty - They got thier names by the food we used to entice them when we have to medicate.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well the lab Henry Brown is also known as brown, henners, old man, and meat head.

Zoe the GSD is Zo, Zozozo, fat, and pig,lol


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obe: Ob, Oberton, Burton, Burt, Bieber, and for some reason his mom has taken to calling 
him Officer 

Dottie: Dots, Dottie Pilate, Girly, Fatty, Pickle.

Ike: Ikie, E-Ka, Ikon, and his mom likes to call him "Gentleman" (?)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella is Bells, Belly, Beller, Bella girl. Everyone has several nicknames. Our Chi Honey has the nickname Honey Bitches Of Oats. Lol ::she's the queen bee of the house.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lol, good stuff. keep em coming.

@ zoey.. i like meathead. i should use if for Cody too


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> lol, good stuff. keep em coming.
> 
> @ zoey.. i like meathead. i should use if for Cody too


I have a nickname for you Joshua

:wild:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I forgot to add that hubby calls Hondo 'Chef Ramsey' because he is such a picky eater.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I have a nickname for you Joshua
> 
> :wild:


ha! "coolest guy ever" is a bit long for a nickname j/k lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Dogs:

Stark - Bubba

When he was little he was this big boned puppy and for some reason the name just came to mind, he looked like a "BUBBA". He responds to Bubba or to Stark equally.

Cats:

Tobbie - Monkey

When I first found her at 3-4 weeks old, I kept her in a crate while I couldn't supervise her (yes, all my cats are crate trained as well). She would climb on the crate and hang there meowing at me for attention, she would hang upside down, on the side of the crate, on the top of the crate, reminded me of a monkey at the zoo. Hence the nick name. I don't think I have called her Tobbie in 4-5 years... it's always Monkey now.

Dexter - Brat boy, Trouble

I think the name sums it up... lol. He is into everything all the time, no rest for the wicked applies for this boy.

Callie - Big girl

She's my sister's cat who is a tad (okay, a lot) heavy... lol.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dakota is my baby girl. I call her baby girl most of the time and I sing it to her too. Dakota, you're my baby girl, my little baby girllllllllll!!!!! I love my baby girlllllll!!!! (although how she can stand my singing is beyond me, lol! She must really love me to put up with that!)

Jackie is our newest and I find myself calling her Jackie Blue. Or I find myself singing the Jackie, Jackie, Bo, Backy, Banana Fanna Fo Facky song, lol.

Marti has always been our big girl.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tazer (the Cocker) - Tazer-roo, Roo, Roodabaga, Roto-Rooter, CSOE (Cocker Spaniel Of Evil)

Winnie (the Corgi mix) is too dignified to have a 'silly' name. It's either Winnie or her full name, Winston Churchill (when she's in trouble)

Kaynya - Squirt, Squirtel, Kaynya-nator

Sasha - the closest thing she has to a pet name is Sa-SHA! (strong emphasis on the last syllable).

Mauser - Mauser-moo, Moo, Moo-butt

Spike - Spiker-Dude, Dude, Dudelybutt

The cats sneer at pet names.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> ha! "coolest guy ever" is a bit long for a nickname j/k lol


You completely read my mind


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Molly - Fatty(she used to be really fat and the name stuck), brat, mollsies, molls, annoying dog

Chopper- old man, chop chop, choppie, the chopster, bubbies

Dodger- Dodge, brat, dodgie, butthead, bubba (mostly we call him Dodge he only gets his full name when he's in trouble and he knows it too)

Maggie- Maggers, Frankie (she responds to this one a lot), Maggie May, Girlie girl, baby girl, Mags.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

seems like a lot of people have a "fatty" lol


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Lupa looks like a wolf so my dad said I should name her Wolf, which sounded too masculine to me so I gave her a Latin name meaning "she wolf" (note, also "wh--e"- where do you think "raised by wolves" comes from?). I call her Lupus on occasion, which has nothing to do with the dative case because I'm not that clever.

My dad calls her Loopy and I sometimes call her Luger (like the German gun). 

My mom occasionally refers to her as Loop-dog or Lupster.

I call her Kinde or Kindelein (German for "child," and "little child," respectively).

My all time favorite nickname? Chalupa.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Jason L said:


> Obe: Ob, Oberton, Burton, Burt, Bieber, and for some reason his mom has taken to calling
> him Officer
> 
> Dottie: Dots, Dottie Pilate, Girly, Fatty, Pickle.
> ...


No Obiwan kanobe (or whatever, I've never seen Star Wars) or I like Ike?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I call Phenix "Cheri" or "Lappin" (means rabbit) or Poussin lol


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

When Kane is acting whimpy, we call him "Candy Kane". When he is chasing after butterflies, or barking at "the nothing" he is referred as "Captain Der". And he will always come running if I say any of my 3 kids names, cause he knows that kids=food.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaylee is mostly just Kaylee. 
But sometimes Kaylee Coyote (almost her full name!)
Kaylee-bug (a nickname the vet tech gave her)
Kayles (rhymes with tails)
Beast 
Roo (an imitation of one of her grumbly play noises)
or just Dog.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa - 

Rosa Bean, Rosa Roo, Rosarino, Butterbean, *******, Fluffernutter



Niko - 

Peaches, Niko Boy, Clyde, Bigfoot, Stinkerpants, Stinky (The stink names came about after the skunk incident)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono - 

Chronos
Cron-o
Cono
Conos
Conosisis 
Corny
Cornhead
Mr. Cornhead
Cornhole
Mr Corny Beef Lady


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

bunchoberrys - cody has some "captian der" moments as well haha. good name 

karma - fluffermutter and stinkerpants seem most interesting to me


----------



## rusti_knight (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I'm one of the few that simply resorted to 'dog' sometimes.

Ende was Endice, Nu, Little Girl, Puppa, smelly butt, and probably several I don't remember.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Zeus has a bunch of names. Anything that rhymes with his name he will respond to, it's pretty funny. 

Buuuuuuuut the common ones we use are: Zeusy, Zeusy-bear, pookie, baby, goose, moose, fluffy, stinky, and butthead.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos- Args, Sunshine, Sweetheart...he gets all the lovey names 

Cade- Cader Tater, Cader tot, Cade-inois, MalinCade

Tag- Tag-a-saurus, Tagalicious, Tagariffic, Tagtastic.

Anka is pretty much just Anka. Sometimes she's Anka-dog or Anka-girl. When I'm mad she's Stupid bitch.

Ike is just Ike, sometimes referred to in 3rd person as the The Old guy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

some of mine
the two aussies
Jag = Biddy (that is my husbands name for him!)
Jynx=wiggy butt (again my husband!)
my gsd's past
Dodge= Dodgie Man "mandog"
Sami = sambina
Kodi = hey dummy)
Jake = Big Jake

Masi now
Masi Mae or Spacey Masi

My cats
Missy = Mitt Mitt
Smudge= Mudger
Spook= Boogie..


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow becomes:
1) Shadster
2) Sir Pees-a-lot (courtesy of my DD)
3) Senior Poo Poo (courtesy of my DS)
4) Trouble 
5) 'fraidy cat.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> seems like a lot of people have a "fatty" lol


lol I should up load the picture I have of Molly that I took 8 years ago when she weighed 90-100 lbs and she's supposed to be 40 lb which is where she's at now.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok here it goes..

I was set on naming my boy Jackson. I think it's a cool name for a GSD, and I wanted to go the 'human-name' route this time instead. Plus, the worst street in town IMO is Jackson Street, you don't wanna walk down there w/o a dog to protect you that's for sure.

I asked my son what he wanted to name our new puppy for fun, he said "I wanna name him Ghengi." Pronounced, ging-gee, both "G's" in the name are said like the "G" in GOLF. I was like WHAT?! I asked him about a week later, what he wanted to name the puppy, and he said "GHENGI, MOM!" LOL! He didn't forget it, and I have no idea where he came up with it.

When we picked Jackson up, he definately looked like a "Ghengi", so we use that as his nickname, and yes, he responds to it, lol!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Dakota has a few names, and a song in his honor! lol.

Koda, Koda Bear, Koda Monster, Mongoose, Fatso, Big boy, Mamma boy, Leave it!, and Big Butt.

His song is :

Kooooda Bear... He's the Koooooda Bear.... He's Such a Bear, my Dakoooooda Bear! lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I also have a fatty!

Texas (cat) is known as the fat cat, teppie monster

Paris (cat) is Parry, Paris pissalot (she gets anxious with change....), skinny butt

Molly has so many names it's a bit sad...Miss Molly Moo, Molly Moo, Moo Moo, Mooey, Trouble, Pup Pup, Molly Bug, Bug, Thunder thighs, Pain etc etc etc...I so need to find a life!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> I also have a fatty!
> 
> Texas (cat) is known as the fat cat, teppie monster
> 
> ...


Wonkey Donkey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Wonkey Donkey!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG How could I forget that one!!!!

Thanks to Lauren for reminding me...Molly's other alias(s) are The Wonkey Donkey and The Lemon ( as in I bought the lemon!)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> OMG How could I forget that one!!!!


I have no idea! It's only my favorite nickname you have for her! I love it!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I have no idea! It's only my favorite nickname you have for her! I love it!


LOL! You should see her now, she looks even wonkier with the shaved patch on her rump/tail and the hair is starting to grow back!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Though his original name wasn't planned, I just felt like his puppy name was Cowboy then I registered his name as Dr. Cowboy Malloy. I loved hearing his name called by judges amongst all those more noble GSD names.  I also call him Son, The Doctor (his toys are his patients), McToy, and LoLoy.

The Beagle, actual name is Jesse Jane, goes by Das Beagle (usually when she's scratching after doing her biz) and Beagleschnitzel, or just Schnitzel.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> LOL! You should see her now, she looks even wonkier with the shaved patch on her rump/tail and the hair is starting to grow back!!!! :rofl:


I think you should take a picture of the Wonkey Donkey, we can never have enough pictures of her.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

My old shepherd was named Mike. So he was called
Mikey a lot. Over the years he had lots of names.
Some I remember are "Wuf" or "Wuf Dog". I often
just called him "Knot Head" My mom called him
"Fur Face" and "Tadpole". I have no idea why.
He responded to anything.

When I got Abby I had no idea what to name her.
So for the first week I was calling her "Little Weed".
Not sure why. Just seemed to fit. Now she is Abby
or Abber or just Ab.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Kali: Beastie (due to her wolfish looks and always over energized antics), Beastie baby, Kali Bali, Kal Bear, Kali Wali, Kal

Noah: NoaBoa, NoBear, Ruffles


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Sobacca has a TONNN of names.....:
Bacca
Bac
Bacca-bear
Pumpkin (dont know why)
Mutt/Dog -- when I'm not happy with him
ChewBacca (hate when people call him that)
Vodka -- because it rhymes

Minna's other names:
Minnow
Sweetpea
Alligator


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Annie = annie poopers, ann

Roly Poly (both long "o" sound) = pole, poly

Tootsie Roll = toot toot!


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Our Pup:
Sasha (our black GSD) - Sash, Sash-mo, Schmo, Schmoo, Pooches, Puppers, pooch-cakes, Pizza-pup

Our Cat Guys:
Spooky (DLH Grey tabby) - Spook, Spookers, Spoo, Furman, Furburger (I don't understand this one), Mew, Mewers, "That Guy"

Dusty (DLH Solid Grey) - Dustman, Dusters, Dee, Meatloaf, Fatman, Pigman, Meatpie, Chubbers

Dusty is a little fat >_>


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Lijha: Pup Pup, Puppers, Puppy Face

Noni: Nonners, Fuzz Head, Fuzz Butt, Fuzz Mutt, Mutt, Boogers, Booger Butt, Sweet Face, Dog Head.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Aspen was Aspen...but has added new names. Currently, he is: 

"Aspen Casper Uber Radar Ears"


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

My dog went from Storm to Ee-Da-Boo in no time at all. Not sure how that happened...


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Sasha, Sash, Mutley, Flea Bag, Baby, Baby Girl, Sweetie, Sarge, Sasha ELIS (When in BIG trouble)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy: Luce pronounced "loose" (what i usually call her), lucy bean, beans, *******, lucifer (self explanatory when she doesnt get her exercise). I'm sure there are a lot more.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley's nicknames are Riles, Smiley Riley, Obnoxious, Looney Riley

Shasta's nicknames are Shasta Sash, Brat Pup, Chicken Butt and Sha Sha.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My dogs have always had the silliest nicknames! Cats and birds, too! I'll list 'em all, I'm bored, lol...

My late collie, Lassie: Lasser->Lasserbasserbooboo -> Basser -> BooBoo, and finally, Boo. xD

My late Great Dane, Scout: Scoutie->Scoutie Badowdy, Beefs->Baby Beefs (the insides of his cheeks looked like cuts of roast beef, lol.)

My Pomeranian, Beau: Beauregard Whitfield->Beau, Bunny, Monkey->Monkey Madness->Monks

My Chihuahua, Racey: Jellybean (she looked like one as a puppy) -> Jelly-> Jelly Belly -> Jellz; Pig-> Piggles->Piglet->Piggins->Piggly Wiggly; Swine->Fine Swine->Swineling; Sausage-> Sweet Succulent Sausage (lmao yes, we call her this!) Bad Seed (a joke, as she's so sweet) -> Seed -> Seedling Haha and yes, she answers to all of them!

My ShiPoo, Lexie: Baby, Diva

My Welsh Corgi, Cooper: Coopie-> Coopsie -> Coopsie Daisy -> Coopular (made up entirely by my parrot) -> Coopie Doopie -> Pupsie -> Pups

My GSD, Remi: Remington -> Remi -> Rem; Little Prince, Puppy Love -> Puppy

My late Shi Tzu, Gizmo: Gizzy -> Giz -> Gizzard -> Gizzygazoozoo

Other pets:

My cat, Bandai: Bandai -> Bandalina Jones -> Jones -> Jonsie Balonsie -> Balones (lmao yes, really, and she answers to them all, too!)

My cat, Dakota: DA-kuh-tuh (stupid way of pronouncing it, lol), Tubs (he's fat)

My cat, Bagheera: Bags -> Baggy

My cat, Tiger: Tigre, Tigey

My conure, Riley: Riley Roo -> Riley Rufus -> Riles

My cockatiel, Lucky: LuckyBucky -> Luckster -> Lucks

My cockatiel, Piper: Pipey -> Pipes; Tweeter -> Tweets

My African Grey, Mariah: Miss Mariah, Ma-rai-er (she says her name like that, like a Brit lol)

My iguana, Jazz: Jassminda-> Jazzy -> Jazz

My horse, Rocket: Rocky-> Rocket Man/Boy -> Boss

My horse, Sunny: Sunshine Sugar Bars -> Sunshine -> Sunny -> Sunny Bars -> Miss Bars -> Bars -> Sunny Bunny

My mini horse, Dandy: Danders -> Dandy Pants/Shorts

My mini horse, Tango: Tango Beast-> Beast, Tango Monster -> Monster Mash -> Monster

My late ferret, Kilala: Kilalerz -> Lala -> Ki

I think that's everyone... lmao!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good Lord Larien and i thought i'd had a lot of animals!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Lmao and those are just the ones I listed! I also have other lizards and a snake!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber is often "Saberdoodle" or "Pupperoo." Hey, I have a five-year-old daughter


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Samba said:


> Hogan is now Hoagie. Seems I have to have a vowel on the end of a name.
> 
> ..


You must be Orstralian !


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Troi is always Troidog.

Crusher is crusherlumps, lumpy lobster, lumparoo, lumpy lobsterdog.

Felony is Fel-Fel, Felonius, Thelonius Monk, Thelonius Monkey dog.

Havoc is Havs, Hav Hav, Hava Nagila, Pinky.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Loki is locomotive, loki the giant, great white and the great white wide room divider (those are the names I can post  )


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

Jethro (aka Leroy Jethro Gibbs - that's for when he's in trouble, sort of like a middle name for a child, lol) -- Jeffro-- FrodyDoe -- Fobo -- Frobo Doggypants.
My husband says he doesn't know why we even bother giving any of our animals names because I "bastardize" them beyond recognition anyway....and it's true.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

For Texas, we simply call her by her name. We never use her extended name like Lone Star or Ranger, but when I am playful with her, I call her Tex Tex. hehe.


----------



## TriciaMilitia (Feb 17, 2011)

Nate- GSD Pup- Nate the Great, Nathaniel, Nate Dog, Sir, Moose, Chompy, Mutt, HEY!
Baby- FAT Siamese mix- Muffin, Muffin Face, Fatty Mc Fats a Lot, Fat Chicken (when she sits and tucks her little paws under her girth), Ceiling Cat, Princess Poopy Butt
Frida- Black Am. Shorthair- Frida Pita, Monstercat, Freddy (as in Krueger), NO!, Basement Cat, The Pokey One (Nate's name for her, I'm sure), Fridaaaaah! FRIDAAAH!...(Sung Aretha Franklin Style)

Collectively: The Beasts, The Monsters, The Herd


----------



## TriciaMilitia (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and how could I forget my Box Turtle. (Had him since I was 9.) 
Spartacus (I was a weird kid)- Grumpasaurus Rex, Mighty Hunter (he has a poor attitude, but LOVES feeder fish)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner had some nicknames as a pup that can't be listed due to, well, let's just say they weren't very nice. 

His nicknames include: Doofus, Goofy, Goofball, Scooby, Puppers (hubby calls him that) and DumDum (again, a hubby thing), Big Guy & G-Man.
Every night at bedtime he gets a biscuit and a "night night handsome" from me. :wub:


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Tippsy ~ Tip, Tippy, Tippy-Doo, Tippy Doodle, Doodle bug, Baby, Baby girl, Tips, Girly, Red, and Little Red

Jasper ~ Jazz, Jazz-man, Jazzy, Jazzy-Bear, Bubby-Bear, Bubba-Roo, Bubba, Bear, Big Boy, Baby Boy, Big man, Handsome, and Handsome man

Dixie ~ Dixie Rose, Rose, Nubby, Nubby-Nub, Curly butt, Wigglebutt, Little Bitty Red, and Spaz


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia is mostly Mia except I do call her Goober on occasion when she's being silly. If I'm mad it's usually Mia Von. She usually knows she's in trouble then.

Our dear Shepherd who passed away in August at the ripe old age of 14 was named Dakota.

Her nickname was Koda Bear because she was like a big sweet and cuddly bear.

When she was in trouble, it was DAKOTA SHEA (prounounced shay) Yep, she knew the difference.


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

Della: piggle, delladog, della kangaroo, delbert-dumb-****, the little wooden dog, stifty-stifterton, 
Porter: puppy-man, portercable, portable-affordable-blackbear, buddy, noodle, porterhouse steak, seal-dog
Penny: little chit, pinto bean, potato, cobra, boomerang
Seamus: shame-less, fat man pants, seamus michael omalley,moon face, you ******!!!
Wendy: girl kitty, bitch-cat, peeper, pretty girl


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

All of mine have nicknames that rhyme...I must be part Dr. Seuss....we have Echo, aka "Echo Gecko"; Tori, aka "Tori Lori Lou" (and my son calls her Chubs...which she answers to on a regular basis!), Ruby, aka "Ruby Dooby" or "Ruby Pooper". We even do that to the poor cats: we have Rocket, aka "Rocket Sprocket"; and Booster...no nickname for her yet, but give us time. She's new here


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Ezra, Ez, Ezzy, Ezarini (huh?)

Dorkface, Dorky McDork Pants & Fuzzy Butt.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Einstein --> tiny, tines, buddy, bud, einy, sh*thead (jk  ), dummy, whiney, and all other variations that seem to have nothing to do with his real name...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

That makes me think of my friends son. His real name is David Kade, but goes by Kade. Family (and me!  I am considered family) call hum Bubba, but my step-mom calls him Kader-Tater.

Cade- Cader Tater, Cader tot, Cade-inois, MalinCade

Tag- Tag-a-saurus, Tagalicious, Tagariffic, Tagtastic.

Anka is pretty much just Anka. Sometimes she's Anka-dog or Anka-girl. When I'm mad she's Stupid bitch.

Ike is just Ike, sometimes referred to in 3rd person as the The Old guy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

gypsy, gypsy girl, hay you, butt head, girly girl.but mostly just Gypsy...I love my dog.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Lets see Honey, my brothers yellow lab turned into "booboo" and "fattie" (even though she is not)

Dakota turned into "The Code" Or simply "Code" during his two month stay at my house. Though when he did some things like disassemble my electric razor, steal nuts while making you think he was chewing on his bone, or shoving his football up buy your plate and then trying to sneak a food piece, he would get called "dingus" or "doorknob" In a humorous manner of course, you do have to take things in stride, especially with a senior who is not far from the gate.


----------



## Crissytal (Jan 29, 2011)

Jaxson (basset hound) - little buddy, hop-a-long, short stuff, knuckle head, knot head, sweety pie, cuddle bug, love bug

Beau (GSD) - puddles, bo boy, bobo, peepot, pisspot, little man, yappy, buddy

...and anything else that comes to mind depending on what they are doing .


----------

